# Ubisoft will in Zukunft vermehrt in Blockchain investieren



## Toni (29. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft will in Zukunft vermehrt in Blockchain investieren* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft will in Zukunft vermehrt in Blockchain investieren*


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Oktober 2021)

Was sind denn Blockchain Games nun wieder?


----------



## weazz1980 (29. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was sind denn Blockchain Games nun wieder?


Bin wohl nicht der Einzige, der das nicht checkt... Was genau haben Spiele mit Blockchain zu tun? Das kann doch dann nur was mit Ingame-Shops und Währung zu tun haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Toni (29. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Was sind denn Blockchain Games nun wieder?





weazz1980 schrieb:


> Bin wohl nicht der Einzige, der das nicht checkt... Was genau haben Spiele mit Blockchain zu tun? Das kann doch dann nur was mit Ingame-Shops und Währung zu tun haben, oder nicht?


Ganz genau, dabei handelt es sich im Regelfall um Onlinespiele, deren Marktplatz über Cryptowährungen funktioniert, teilweise in Kombination mit NFTs, also virtuellen Gegenständen, die eine Kennung besitzen und auch im Internet nur einmalig existieren. Bei manchen Titeln ist die Idee, dass man auch im Spiel herstellbare Gegenstände (Schwert, der Stufe 50, mit blauen Kristall, etc.) dann für Währungen wie Ethereum verkaufen kann. Age of Rust versucht das ganze mit einem Singleplayer zu verbinden, in welchem man Puzzlen muss und Rätsel lösen. Die ersten Spieler, die diese Rätsel lösen, bekommen dann einen Preis. Das klingt sehr nach Ready Player One und ich denke, so ist es auch gewollt. Das Geld kommt da vermutlich von den Spielern, die sich eine Art "Ticket" kaufen müssen, um Hinweise für die Rätsel zu bekommen und teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Habe es jetzt auch im Artikel mit Beispielen und Links erklärt


----------



## Lukas Schmid (29. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ganz genau, dabei handelt es sich im Regelfall um Onlinespiele, deren Marktplatz über Cryptowährungen funktioniert, teilweise in Kombination mit NFTs, also virtuellen Gegenständen, die eine Kennung besitzen und auch im Internet nur einmalig existieren. Bei manchen Titeln ist die Idee, dass man auch im Spiel herstellbare Gegenstände (Schwert, der Stufe 50, mit blauen Kristall, etc.) dann für Währungen wie Ethereum verkaufen kann. Age of Rust versucht das ganze mit einem Singleplayer zu verbinden, in welchem man Puzzlen muss und Rätsel lösen. Die ersten Spieler, die diese Rätsel lösen, bekommen dann einen Preis. Das klingt sehr nach Ready Player One und ich denke, so ist es auch gewollt. Das Geld kommt da vermutlich von den Spielern, die sich eine Art "Ticket" kaufen müssen, um Hinweise für die Rätsel zu bekommen und teilnehmen zu dürfen.


Das is mir alles zu kompliziert, ich bleib bei Tetris.


----------



## Toni (29. Oktober 2021)

Wie findet ihr so Modelle? Ich habe mich da schon öfter länger mit beschäftigt und bin selbst sehr skeptisch, weil es irgendwie alles nach Scam klingt, weswegen Steam vermutlich auch sämtliche dieser Titel aus dem Store verbannt hat... Aber wenn Ubisoft dahinter steht, dann könnte man ja damit rechnen, dass es auch Spiele gibt, die vernünftig sind!


----------



## Hjorgar (29. Oktober 2021)

Danke sehr für das Anpassen des Artikels! 

Halte gar nichts davon, weil Kryptowährungen viel zu viel Energie kosten und ich dem ganzen System absolut nicht vertraue.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Hersteller lassen sich auch immer wieder neuen Quatsch einfallen. 
Naja, mit Cryptowährungen habe ich nichts zu tun und Onlinespiele spiele ich auch nicht.
Auf sowas hab ich kein Bock. Ich bleibe bei Singleplayergames wo ich nicht immer wieder Geld reinpumpen soll. Solange es die noch gibt.


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Das is mir alles zu kompliziert, ich bleib bei Tetris.


Genau genommen versuchst du da ja auch Bloecke miteinander zu verketten.


----------



## xaan (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher, welche Möglichkeiten in einem Spiel durch Blockchain geöffnet werden, die ansonsten nicht zur Verfügung stünden. Geht es um die Einzigartigkeit von virtuellen Gütern (NFT)? Die kann der Hersteller des Spiels doch auch jederzeit ohne Blockchain garantieren. Das NFT wird doch erst relevant wenn ein Virtueller Gegenstand die vom Hersteller kontrollierte Spielumgebung verlässt. Für mich ist das alles ein völlig inhaltsleeres Buzzword.


----------



## Toni (29. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich bi mir überhaupt nicht sicher, welche Möglichkeiten in einem Spiel durch Blockchain geöffnet werden, die ansonsten nicht zur Verfügung stünden. Geht es um die Einzigartigkeit von virtuellen Gütern (NFT)? Die kann der Hersteller des Spiels doch auch jederzeit ohne Blockchain garantieren. Das NFT wird doch erst relevant wenn ein Virteuller Gegnstand die vom Hersteller kontrollierte Spielumgebung verlässt.Für mich ist das alles ein völlig inhaltsleeres Buzzword.


Da gibt es teilweise schon "Handelsplätze", die dezentralisiert von den jeweiligen Spielen sind und zumeist auf Ethereum beruhen. Am Ende geht es darum mit echtem Geld handeln zu können, dass sich nicht nur auf eine Premiumwährung bezieht. Ubisoft schmeißt auf jeden Fall sehr viel mit diesem Begriff um sich und etabliert eben die im Artikel genannte Bedeutung. Das ganze ist als spielerisch neues Konzept relativ spannend, wie ich finde. Auch wenn ich es selbst nur schwer fassen kann, weil man da natürlich sehr technisch werden kann und am besten IT studiert haben sollte


----------



## xaan (29. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Am Ende geht es darum mit echtem Geld handeln zu können, dass sich nicht nur auf eine Premiumwährung bezieht.



Joa, ok, aber man kann doch auch jetzt schon mit echtem Geld handeln. Das ist ja die Funktion von Geld. Ich sehe nicht welche Funktion ein NFT oder Blockchain erfordert. Und ich vermute mal, das weiß bei Ubisoft auch niemand so richtig.


----------



## McDrake (29. Oktober 2021)

Uiuiui
Ganz schwierig.
Es geht hier um echtgel "gewinnen"
Also aus Prinzip sollten dies Spiele nur über 18 sein.
Dann kommt dazu, wie man solche tollen Gegenstände erreicht.
Mit einem XP-Boost, welchen man sich wiederum mit Echtgeld oder sonstiger Währung kauft?
Klar finden das die Publisher toll.

Aber ist das das Ziel für uns Spieler, dass wir wegen/um Geld ein Assassins Creed spielen?

Neben dem Metadingsbums von Facebook.. oder umgekehrt (unteranderem), habe ich so ganz stark meine Zweifel der Branche.

ICH werd da nicht mitmache. Ich bin nahe den 50 und wahrscheinlich in der ersten Generation internet/Gaming und ich kenne die Gefahren.
Da muss allerdings in den Schulen auch aufgeklärt werden.


----------



## RoteRosen (29. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr so Modelle? Ich habe mich da schon öfter länger mit beschäftigt und bin selbst sehr skeptisch, weil es irgendwie alles nach Scam klingt, weswegen Steam vermutlich auch sämtliche dieser Titel aus dem Store verbannt hat... Aber wenn Ubisoft dahinter steht, dann könnte man ja damit rechnen, dass es auch Spiele gibt, die vernünftig sind!


Zunächst einmal, viele Dank für die sehr gute Ausführung was solche Spiele eigentlich sind, mir hat es bei der Überschrift nämlich auch erst einmal die Augen verdreht 

Zu der Frage: Bin ich zwiegespalten. Als ich noch ein Teenager war bzw. während meines Studiums habe ich bei Diablo 2/ World of Warcraft auf eBay Runen/Gold verkauft und damit viele Kosten zu der Zeit (man kennt es ja Studienleben und so^^) stemmen können.

Man müsste es tatsächlich, wenn man es dann in Zukunft in den Spielen etablieren möchte, so implementieren, dass für die Personen die ein *Spiel spielen wollen* sich keinerlei Nachteile ergeben.
Da es aber immer aktiendotierte Unternehmen sind, die selbst ihre Finger in Blockchains haben, werden die zu 100% es so implementieren, dass auf lange Sicht die Spieler dazu gezwungen werden diese zu nutzen.

Und an sowas kann niemand Interesse haben, schließlich versuchen wir derzeit, zumindest in der westlichen Gesellschaft, unseren Energiehunger einzugrenzen und das Vermögen wieder umzuverteilen, weg von den Megakonzernen und wieder hin zum Bürger. Das wäre ein Schritt in die Gegenteilige Richtung.

Wenn man aber, wenn man ein derartiges Spiel spielt, im Hintergrund und ohne nennenswerten Mehrverbrauch, die Währung auch mit "minert" und so jeder etwas vom Kuchen abbekommt und man dieses Geld dann auch aus dem Spiel heraus nutzen kann....Hmm ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit die noch in einem fairen Rahmen arbeitet. (das waren viele UNDs^^)


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2021)

Noch liegt das Metaverse in weiter Ferne, aber irgendwann kommt's bestimmt. Viele verbringen ja jetzt schon mehr Zeit online als in der realen Welt.


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Noch liegt das Metaverse in weiter Ferne,


Naaaaja, wirklich? 
Facebook wird zum "Metaverse".


----------



## Gast1664917803 (29. Oktober 2021)

Tja Ubisoft...viel Glück mit den Geldwäscheproblemen...


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naaaaja, wirklich?
> Facebook wird zum "Metaverse".


Ich dachte bei Metaverse an ein Metaverse wie wir Zocker es uns vorstellen, nicht an so eine halbgare verbesserte Second-Life-Variante


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei Metaverse an ein Metaverse wie wir Zocker es uns vorstellen


Und wie stellen "wir" uns das vor? Ich habe da nämlich keine wirklich vorstellung.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Und wie stellen "wir" uns das vor? Ich habe da nämlich keine wirklich vorstellung.


Ein Metaverse vergleichbar mit dem was man aus "Ready Player One" kennt und von sowas dürften wir wohl noch Jahrzehnte entfernt sein


----------



## oldmichl (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich freue mich, will gute AAA-Games zocken die NFTs beinhalten. 
Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung: Die Zukunft wird eine Symbiose aus Gamern und NFTs (bzw. Blockchain/Krypto) sein...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ein Metaverse vergleichbar mit dem was man aus "Ready Player One" kennt und von sowas dürften wir wohl noch Jahrzehnte entfernt sein


OK. Ready Player One kenne ich auch nur vom Namen her. Aber egal. 


Musste auch grade erstmal googeln was NFTs sind. Und nun denke ich mir was für ein Schwachsinn. Sammelt man in Zukunft keine realen Dinge mehr sondern nur noch Daten. 
Entweder ich verstehe das Konzept nicht oder ich bin zu alt für den scheiß.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Oktober 2021)

Letztendlich wird man den Markt mit Unsummen für Gegenstand x anheizen und an jeder Transaktion y Prozent des Kaufpreises abgreifen.
Natürlich wird alles in "Spezialwährung" geschehen die man für Echtgeld erwerben kann.

MMn die nächste Stufe (nach den zunehmend verpöhnten Lootboxen) den Spieler zu melken, vor allem denen den das Geld sehr locker sitzt.
Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel bekommen selbst mit den höchsten Skill Probleme gegenzuhalten und noch Ärmere werden irgendwann das Spiel im Auftrag spielen um besondere Items zu farmen a la Chinafarmer vor einiger Zeit. 
Die dicke Kohle machen dann deren Bosse.🤔


----------



## 1xok (29. Oktober 2021)

Valve verbannt solche Spiele von Steam und Ubi investiert.

Ich stelle mir NFTs in Spielen wie Steam Items auf Steroiden vor. Valve konntroliert ja immerhin noch seinen Marketplace, aber bei NFTs fällt auch das weg.

Was daraus wird, kann ich nicht sagen, aber mit Gaming hat es letztlich nur peripher zu tun. Es ist Beiwerk. Im Falle von NFTs aber ein Beiwerk, das das Spiel schnell überlagern kann.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Oktober 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Joa, ok, aber man kann doch auch jetzt schon mit echtem Geld handeln. Das ist ja die Funktion von Geld. Ich sehe nicht welche Funktion ein NFT oder Blockchain erfordert. Und ich vermute mal, das weiß bei Ubisoft auch niemand so richtig.



So "richtig" weiß das wohl auch noch keiner, aber man will sich das Potential sichern... als NFTs können die Items halt auch die Umgebung des Spiels, ja sogar das ganze Ökosystem von Ubisoft verlassen und handelbar sein, dein "Mega-Super-Schwert" kann also wirklich nur ein einziges mal vorkommen.. egal wo es gerade unterwegs ist, es ist dann DAS Schwert mit dem der Streamer "MegaHans2000" damals im Stream von Juni 2024 als erster den Endboss vom neuen Event im MMO "WarSchmonz4" erledigt hat..  alles anderen Schwerter mit gleichen Stats nur buchstäblich "wertlose" Kopien.

Ob das jemanden interessiert.. man weiß es nicht.. aber SOLLTE es abheben, könnten damit Milliarden verdient werden.

Ansätze gibt es schon, googelt mal nach "Axie Infinity". Gibt neben den dort angesiedelten NFTs auch schon eine passende Währung dazu.. natürlich. Und auch die ist handelbar.


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2021)

Was mir da gerade einfaellt, heisst das, Crytek ist so ne Art Vorreiter auf dem Gebiet der gaming orientierten Cryptocurrency? Ich sehe einen neuen Lambo fuer die Yerli Brueder in der nahen Zukunft!  




__





						CRYCASH | Decentralized Gaming Ecosystem
					






					crycash.io


----------



## fud1974 (29. Oktober 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was mir da gerade einfaellt, heisst das, Crytek ist so ne Art Vorreiter auf dem Gebiet der gaming orientierten Cryptocurrency? Ich sehe einen neuen Lambo fuer die Yerli Brueder in der nahen Zukunft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, lass mal, an die musste ich auch denken. 

Wir haben früher gelacht jetzt dachte ich mir.. "Oh oh.. waren sie doch ihrer Zeit voraus".

Oder Crytek halt, entweder zu spät oder zu früh mit ihren Sachen.


----------



## 1xok (29. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ob das jemanden interessiert.. man weiß es nicht.. aber SOLLTE es abheben, könnten damit Milliarden verdient werden.


Der _Ubicoin_.


----------



## fud1974 (29. Oktober 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Der _Ubicoin_.



Ja, du lachst.. sowas halt.

Und wenn der auf den Exchanges landet könntest du das schnell in andere Währungen wandeln.

Das wird noch interessant werden was sich da an Dramen entwickeln werden..


----------



## MrFob (29. Oktober 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Der _Ubicoin_.


Ich waere wenn dann fuer "den Ubilus".


----------



## 1xok (29. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das wird noch interessant werden was sich da an Dramen entwickeln werden..


Ich habe das nur mit Hongkong nicht verstanden. Ich dachte, die Chinesen hätten alles, was mit Kryptowährungen zu tun hat, verboten?


----------



## fud1974 (29. Oktober 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur mit Hong Kong nicht verstanden. Ich dachte, die Chinesen hätten alles, was mit Kryptowährungen zu tun hat, verboten?



Kenne mich im Detail nicht aus, kann aber gut sein dass Hong Kong da noch ein paar Sonderrechte genießt aus geschichtlichen Gründen.. die haben ja immer wieder mit Zähnen und Klauen gekämpft dass sie manche eher "westliche" Rechte behalten dürfen, weiß Gott ob das auch noch für andere Bereiche gilt.

Und was das Krypto-Verbot angeht.. Der geflügelte Satz was China und ihre Krypto-Verbote angeht ist immer "China hat Bitcoin verboten.. SCHON WIEDER!!"

Weil das geht schon seit Jahren so. Mit nur eingeschränkten Erfolg.

Das Mining Verbot neulich war natürlich ein härterer Schlag.. aber man konnte schön verfolgen anhand der Hash-Rate wie die ganzen Mining Rigs dann anderswo wieder in Betrieb gingen. Ist fast wieder das Niveau wie vor dem Verbot.


----------



## CyrionX (29. Oktober 2021)

1.Eine Bitcoin Transaktion verbraucht  1000- 1100 KWh Strom.
Wer hat die beste Idee?  genau, eine eigene Kryptowährung die für jeden Handel mit Ingame-Gegenständen zusätzlich viel Strom verbraucht.
Wohl nicht soviel wie bei BTC aber mehr als überhaupt nötig.

2.
_Zumal eigene Produktionen so überwacht werden können, dass Scam verhindert werden sollte._. Sagt Ubisoft.
Das war der beste Satz überhaupt denk ich grad


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2021)

CyrionX schrieb:


> 1.Eine Bitcoin Transaktion verbraucht  1000- 1100 KWh Strom.



"Fun" fact: der durchschnittliche Jahresverbrauch für einen Ein-Personen-Haushalt ist 1500 kWh. Nur um mal in Perspektive zu rücken wie verdammt viel das ist.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2021)

CyrionX schrieb:


> 1.Eine Bitcoin Transaktion verbraucht  1000- 1100 KWh Strom.



Mal abgesehen davon dass man zu dieser Berechnung wieder x andere Berechnungen findet die auf andere Zahlen kommen:

Bitcoin ist nicht mehr der mittel der Wahl zur TRANSAKTION unbedingt.. sondern, eher wie Gold, Wertspeicher bzw. Anlage.

Gehandelt wird in Zukunft (und jetzt auch schon) wohl mit anderen Cryptos wo dann auch eher kein "Proof of Work" stattfindet.  (und das ist die Methode, die so viel Energie verbrennt, aber auch inherent für Bitcoin und ähnlich basierte Crypto-Währungen wichtig ist WARUM das so derartig (vergleichsweise) sicher und "solide" ist) .

Bitcoin ist da zwar immer noch die "Leitwährung" in dem Space, aber immer mehr nur dafür gedacht um Werte anzulegen, nicht unbedingt um Transaktionen zu tätigen, dieses Bedeutung geht immer mehr zurück.. alleine schon deswegen da Bitcoin von der Transaktionsgeschwindigkeit viel zu langsam ist, das wird spätestens zum Problem je verbreiteter es wird.

Wie schon verschiedentlich anderswo gesagt, das Thema ist weeeeeeeesentlich komplexer als von vielen (Mainstream)-Seiten angerissen.. wie so oft, wenn man sich was näher anschaut.

Damit will ich keine Lanze für das NFT Dingens da von Ubisoft brechen oder Crypto generell, aber mein Eindruck in den letzten Monaten als ich mich etwas mit beschäftigte war, dass hier oft über was gesprochen wird da haben die Beteiligten manchmal nicht 5-10 Prozent davon verstanden was da passiert. Ich hab jetzt vielleicht 12 Prozent verstanden... 

Ist ja auch okay, geht ja jedem so mit fachfremden Gebieten.


----------



## mrvice (30. Oktober 2021)

Also wenn spieler was ganz sicher nicht wolln ist noch mehr geld beim spielen zu verbraten...... das is wieder mal der ansatz der gier den ich da sehe.... Es hat schon seinen grund warum games mit echtgeldwährung nicht funktionieren und sich der großteil der spieler davon fernhält.
Man stelle sich ein diablo vor in dem man gezwungen ist sich seine items zu kaufen um weiter zu lvln ^^ ...... und für was für un-summen solche items dann gehandelt werden....
Da kann man jetzt schon sicher sein das bei jeder transaktion der publisher mitschneidet und zwar nicht zu gering.
Also wenns dieses jahr ein preis für die dümmste idee vergeben wird..... ich denke wir haben sie gefunden.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2021)

> Die ersten Spieler, die diese Rätsel lösen, bekommen dann einen Preis. Das Geld kommt dann zum Beispiel von Spielern, die sich Hinweise auf die Rätsel für die jeweilige Kryptowährung kaufen.


Dafuq?
Warum für was bezahlen, was man in x-beliebigen Walkthrough(Video)s zu sehen bekommt?



> Während Ubisoft also die Meinung vertritt, dass der Blockchain-Markt zukunftsfähig ist und man den für sich Nutzen sollte, hat Steam diesen Monat beschlossen, alle Spiele die mit Blockchain und NFTs in Zusammenhang stehen, aus dem Shop zu verbannen.


Yeah, Steam ♥



> glauben wir, dass Blockchain den Schlüssel für die Zukunft der Videospielindustrie hält


Ich glaube nicht, daß das Verkaufen von Items "die Zukunft der Videospielindustrie" ist. 
Auch wenn man damit Geld verdienen könnte, sind Videospiele überraschenderweise dennoch in erster Linie zum Spielen da.


----------



## oldmichl (30. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Entweder ich verstehe das Konzept nicht oder ich bin zu alt für den scheiß.


Ich bin 48 und fühle mich nicht zu alt für den Scheiß 

So nebenbei: schon seltsam wie sich hier Gamer - die sich selbst die letzten Jahre immer als sehr aufgeschlossen darstellten - so sehr gegen einen neuen Technologiezweig wehren.

Bei den "heutigen" Spielen kann ich in der Regel nur Geld ausgeben: Beim Kauf selbst, durch DLCs, bei Free to Plays oder anderen Ingame-Käufen und bei Abo-Gebühren. Diese neue Art von Spielen machen es aber möglich Geld zu verdienen (klar kann man auch hier mehr kaufen als verkaufen, aber prinzipiell ist schon mal die Möglichkeit vorhanden und dies auf legale Art und Weise). 

Ein NFT hätte z. B. den Vorteil, dass er auch in andere Games übertragbar wäre. So als Beispiel: man findet (oder Craftet sich) das Legendary-Schwert mit absolut guten Rolls. Nach einer Zeit hat man aber keine Lust mehr auf das Game oder die Server machen dicht. Tja, nun ist das Schwert für die Tonne.
Als NFT kann ich es aber zum einen trotzdem noch verkaufen, für die Sammler oder Spekulanten. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, es in das nächste Spiel mitzunehmen. Dort ist es zwar dann vielleicht kein Schwert sondern eine Rüstung aber wiederum mit sehr guten Stats. Oder ein neuer Char oder oder oder. Und wenn ich das Teil trotzdem nicht brauche, kann ich es dann wiederum verkaufen.

Wie viele (gute, bis spitzenmäßige) Items hat wohl jeder hier im Laufe seines Zockerlebens gesammelt, die mittlerweile alle im Datennirvana gelandet sind? Hier wären zumindest die Grundsätze gelegt um diese Items nicht komplett wertlos (sei es finanziell, emotional oder prozessunterstützend) zu machen.

Was da alles in Zukunft noch kommt übersteigt im Moment meine Vorstellungskraft. Gaming als Nebenjob wird dann auf jeden Fall möglich sein, vielleicht sogar als Hauptberuf.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Musste auch grade erstmal googeln was NFTs sind. Und nun denke ich mir was für ein Schwachsinn. Sammelt man in Zukunft keine realen Dinge mehr sondern nur noch Daten.
> Entweder ich verstehe das Konzept nicht oder ich bin zu alt für den scheiß.


Naja, einige NFTs haben jetzt schon irre Werte erreicht. Diese einzigartigen digitalen Besitztümer machen halt mit der Erwartung Sinn, dass sich das eigentlich reale Leben immer weiter ins Digitale verlagern wird. In der digitalen Welt können die Besitzer diese Dinge dann zur Schau stellen.

In einem Metaverse, welches die Realität weitestgehend abgelöst hat, würde es keinen mehr interessieren, dass du in der Realität eine Rolex trägst, die echte Mona Lisa in deiner Villa hängen und einen Ferrari vor der Tür hast, aber mit deinen schweineteuren NTFs könntest du natürlich ordentlich protzen oder damit handeln. Aber das ist wie schon gesagt alles noch Zukunftsmusik auch wenn bereits jetzt einige NFTs schon durch die Decke gehen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Oktober 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Bei den "heutigen" Spielen kann ich in der Regel nur Geld ausgeben: Beim Kauf selbst, durch DLCs, bei Free to Plays oder anderen Ingame-Käufen und bei Abo-Gebühren. Diese neue Art von Spielen machen es aber möglich Geld zu verdienen (klar kann man auch hier mehr kaufen als verkaufen, aber prinzipiell ist schon mal die Möglichkeit vorhanden und dies auf legale Art und Weise).
> 
> Ein NFT hätte z. B. den Vorteil, dass er auch in andere Games übertragbar wäre. So als Beispiel: man findet (oder Craftet sich) das Legendary-Schwert mit absolut guten Rolls. Nach einer Zeit hat man aber keine Lust mehr auf das Game oder die Server machen dicht. Tja, nun ist das Schwert für die Tonne.
> Als NFT kann ich es aber zum einen trotzdem noch verkaufen, für die Sammler oder Spekulanten. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, es in das nächste Spiel mitzunehmen. Dort ist es zwar dann vielleicht kein Schwert sondern eine Rüstung aber wiederum mit sehr guten Stats. Oder ein neuer Char oder oder oder. Und wenn ich das Teil trotzdem nicht brauche, kann ich es dann wiederum verkaufen.
> ...



Kann dem irgendwie nichts abgewinnen. Gute Items von einem Spiel in ein anderes mitzunehmen grenzt für mich schon an Cheaten. Bei einem RPG z.b. ist doch der Weg das Ziel. Das spiele ich weil ich nach und nach meinen Charakter verbessern und bessere Ausrüstung finden will. Wenn ich mir jetzt z.b. bei einem TES6 direkt am Anfang meine super Ausrüstung aus Skyrim importiere dann mache ich mir doch damit nur selbst das Spiel kaputt. 

Und was den Handel mit sowas angeht da werden doch nur wieder an sich wertlose Dinge (in dem Fall ja nichtmal Dinge sondern nur Daten) durch künstliche verknappung Wertvoll gemacht. Für mich ist das das gleiche wie z.b. Lootboxen oder Mikrotransaktionen. Ein Möglichkeit für die Anbieter viel Geld zu machen mit der Dummheit der Spieler.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja, einige NFTs haben jetzt schon irre Werte erreicht. Diese einzigartigen digitalen Besitztümer machen halt mit der Erwartung Sinn, dass sich das eigentlich reale Leben immer weiter ins Digitale verlagern wird. In der digitalen Welt können die Besitzer diese Dinge dann zur Schau stellen.
> 
> In einem Metaverse, welches die Realität weitestgehend abgelöst hat, würde es keinen mehr interessieren, dass du in der Realität eine Rolex trägst, die echte Mona Lisa in deiner Villa hängen und einen Ferrari vor der Tür hast, aber mit deinen schweineteuren NTFs könntest du natürlich ordentlich protzen oder damit handeln. Aber das ist wie schon gesagt alles noch Zukunftsmusik auch wenn bereits jetzt einige NFTs schon durch die Decke gehen.


Aber das ist doch kein wirklicher Wert.
Die originale Mona Lisa gibts z.b. nur einmal. Als ich gestern nach NFTs gegoogelt hatte bin ich auf einen Artikel gestoßen in dem Stand dass irgendwelche Typen ein Banksy Gemälde digitalisiert und dann verbrannt haben. Somit gibt es das Gemälde jetzt nur noch digital. Aber das sind nur Daten. Die kann man doch so oft kopieren wie man will. Wo ist da der Wert?


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die kann man doch so oft kopieren wie man will. Wo ist da der Wert?


Offtopic: Können und dürfen sind schon verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Naja, einige NFTs haben jetzt schon irre Werte erreicht. Diese einzigartigen digitalen Besitztümer machen halt mit der Erwartung Sinn, dass sich das eigentlich reale Leben immer weiter ins Digitale verlagern wird. In der digitalen Welt können die Besitzer diese Dinge dann zur Schau stellen.
> 
> In einem Metaverse, welches die Realität weitestgehend abgelöst hat, würde es keinen mehr interessieren, dass du in der Realität eine Rolex trägst, die echte Mona Lisa in deiner Villa hängen und einen Ferrari vor der Tür hast, aber mit deinen schweineteuren NTFs könntest du natürlich ordentlich protzen oder damit handeln. Aber das ist wie schon gesagt alles noch Zukunftsmusik auch wenn bereits jetzt einige NFTs schon durch die Decke gehen.


Toll, dann hast du jetzt keine RealLife Rolex, sondern eine ingame Rolex. 

Und genauso wie bei der RealLife Rolex ist meine Meinung dazu: Und? Seit die Zeit über Funk/Internet automatisch aktualisiert wird, zeigt eine Billig Uhr genauso die richtige Zeit an.

Und ingame machst du mit dem selbst geschmiedeten Schwert genau so viel  Schaden wie mit dem aus sonstwoHausen importierten.
Wenn nicht, ist es Pay2Win und sogar verachtenswert.


----------



## BxBender (30. Oktober 2021)

Das alles klingt ziemlich unseriös. Kryptoscheiss ist kein Währung. Ich mache bei den Casinospielereien einfach nicht mit. Sollen andere Russisch Roulette mit Bitcoins udn Co. machen, ich werde mir meine Finger daran jedenfalls nicht verbrennen.
Denn es ist klar, dass die Wechselkurse für ein leeres Blatt Papier sogar stündlich stark schwanken können, das ist mir das Risiko beim Handel damit nicht Wert. Darauf hoffen zu müssen, dass man selbst davon profitiert und nur die anderen dafür ihr Geld verlieren, was ich mir dann lachend in die Hosentasche stopfe.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Oktober 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Offtopic: Können und dürfen sind schon verschiedene Dinge.


Klar. Aber so wie ich das verstehe geht es hier ja nicht darum die Rechte an irgendwas zu haben so dass andere es Lizensieren und nutzen können sondern es geht darum dass es z.b. ein digitales Bild eben nur das eine mal gibt. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Das erreicht man doch nur indem man dieses Bild mit einer einzigartigen Signatur verknüpft die das Bild eben einzigartig macht. Also wie gesagt eine künstliche verknappung von an sich wertlosen Daten.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Ich bin 48 und fühle mich nicht zu alt für den Scheiß
> 
> So nebenbei: schon seltsam wie sich hier Gamer - die sich selbst die letzten Jahre immer als sehr aufgeschlossen darstellten - so sehr gegen einen neuen Technologiezweig wehren.
> 
> ...



Schau.. da hat einer die Potentiale gesehen. 

Ob es was wird ist ne andere Frage aber ja, das dürfte der Grundgedanke sein.

Und ja, die Spieler sind heute eher konservativ und nicht mehr "Avantgarde".. aber ist auch nicht mehr seit gestern so.. früher war das durchaus anders, so mein Eindruck.




TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch kein wirklicher Wert.
> Die originale Mona Lisa gibts z.b. nur einmal. Als ich gestern nach NFTs gegoogelt hatte bin ich auf einen Artikel gestoßen in dem Stand dass irgendwelche Typen ein Banksy Gemälde digitalisiert und dann verbrannt haben. Somit gibt es das Gemälde jetzt nur noch digital.



Was ist "wirklicher Wert"?  DIE Mona Lisa (die im Louvre, es gibt noch andere Varianten die kursieren die zum Teil Schülern Leonardos zugesprochen werden) ist ketzerisch gesprochen letztlich nur alte (und neuere durch mehrere Restaurierungen) Farbe, etwas Leinwand usw.

Das ist nur was Wert, weil es halt Wert zugesprochen bekommt.



TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber das sind nur Daten. Die kann man doch so oft kopieren wie man will. Wo ist da der Wert?



Bei NFTs halt nicht mehr. Du könntest zwar den GLEICHEN digitalen Gegenstand haben, aber nicht DENSELBEN.

Für Fotografen und digitale Künslter, die schon lange drunter leiden dass ihre Bilder einfach kopiert und ohne Gegenleistung einfach auf Seiten durchaus großer Webportale genutzt werden und dann mit Mühe und Aufwand diesen Missbrauch ihrer kreativen Leistung bekämpfen bzw. die Leistung einklagen müssen wäre das z.B. buchstäblich Geld wert, wenn sie ihre Fotos bzw. Grafiken als NFTs rausbringen.

Da muss es ja nicht gleich um Riesen-Beträge gehen, aber wer bestimmte Artworks als NFTs "minted", kann dann bestimmt einfacher nachweisen wenn sein Produkt ohne Rückfrage und Bezahlung irgendwo verwendet wird.



Worrel schrieb:


> Toll, dann hast du jetzt keine RealLife Rolex, sondern eine ingame Rolex.
> 
> Und genauso wie bei der RealLife Rolex ist meine Meinung dazu: Und? Seit die Zeit über Funk/Internet automatisch aktualisiert wird, zeigt eine Billig Uhr genauso die richtige Zeit an.



Auch hier, Wert ist halt, was etwas beigemessen bekommt. Das ist halt dann Konsens. Deswegen sind ja z.B. auch Uhren auf geeigneten Marktplätzen durchaus handelbar.. wie andere teure Gegenstände. Es geht nicht um die Funktion.




BxBender schrieb:


> Das alles klingt ziemlich unseriös. Kryptoscheiss ist kein Währung. Ich mache bei den Casinospielereien einfach nicht mit. Sollen andere Russisch Roulette mit Bitcoins udn Co. machen, ich werde mir meine Finger daran jedenfalls nicht verbrennen.
> Denn es ist klar, dass die Wechselkurse für ein leeres Blatt Papier sogar stündlich stark schwanken können, das ist mir das Risiko beim Handel damit nicht Wert. Darauf hoffen zu müssen, dass man selbst davon profitiert und nur die anderen dafür ihr Geld verlieren, was ich mir dann lachend in die Hosentasche stopfe.



Es IST schon Währung, schon per Definition. Und letzlich gilt für die Sachen das gleiche wie für andere volatile Geschichten, die Schwankungen sind nur ein Problem, wenn man teuer einkauft (warum auch immer) und dann zum tiefen Wert verkauft... Selbst schuld. Ist ja bei anderen Anlagen auch so. Da muss man halt eher langfristig denken, wer kurzfristig "zockt" muss halt schon wissen was er tut.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2021)

Was hat eigentlich "dezentrale Speicherung" mit "Blockchain" zu tun?


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was hat eigentlich "dezentrale Speicherung" mit "Blockchain" zu tun?



Weil die Blockchain halt nirgendwo zentral alleine liegt. Sondern auf ganz vielen Devices.  Du kannst dir ziemlich
einfach übrigens alle bisherigen Transaktionen der Bitcoin-Blockchain mit einem "Fullnode" zu Hause hinlegen, ist etwa so groß wie ein kompaktes NAS... aber deswegen kannst du halt nicht irgendwas dran manipulieren oder verfälschen, obwohl du alles auf der Platte hast.

Deswegen ist die Blockchain auch für ID Zwecke interessant, man hätte keinen EINEN angreifbaren Server bzw. Server struktur mehr, sondern die ID wäre "in der Blockchain", und die könntest du dann nur fälschen wenn du quasi die "Mehrheit" an Computing-Power gewinnst... was schwierig wird wenn man sich bei Bitcoin z.B. anschaut was da weltweit zusammenkommt. 

Denn da passiert ja was ähnliches, Transaktionen müssen eindeutig sein, jeder "Coin" auch, kannst ja nicht den virtuellen Geldschein einfach auf den Kopierer legen, wäre ja eine Katastrophe... 

Microsoft hat ein Projekt wo sie die Möglichkeiten untersuchen Anmelde- und Identsysteme in eine Blockchain Struktur zu überführen meines Wissens.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch kein wirklicher Wert.
> Die originale Mona Lisa gibts z.b. nur einmal. Als ich gestern nach NFTs gegoogelt hatte bin ich auf einen Artikel gestoßen in dem Stand dass irgendwelche Typen ein Banksy Gemälde digitalisiert und dann verbrannt haben. Somit gibt es das Gemälde jetzt nur noch digital. Aber das sind nur Daten. Die kann man doch so oft kopieren wie man will. Wo ist da der Wert?


Du kannst auch die Mona Lisa exakt nachmalen lassen und trotzdem hat die Kopie nicht den gleichen Wert. Genau so ist es mit der einzigarten digitalen Signatur in der Blockchain, diesen digitalen Gegenstand gibt es in der Form nur einmal.


----------



## Toni (30. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> OK. Ready Player One kenne ich auch nur vom Namen her. Aber egal.
> 
> 
> Musste auch grade erstmal googeln was NFTs sind. Und nun denke ich mir was für ein Schwachsinn. Sammelt man in Zukunft keine realen Dinge mehr sondern nur noch Daten.
> Entweder ich verstehe das Konzept nicht oder ich bin zu alt für den scheiß.


Von den Firmen, die ein Verkaufsinteresse an NFTs haben, wird oft der Vergleich zu Ingame-Skins gezogen. Dann gäbe es einen Skin eben nicht beliebig oft, sondern nur... 5000 Mal. Und wenn er ausverkauft ist, bekommst du ihn nur noch, wenn ihn jemand verkauft. Das digitale Äquivalent zu einer CE quasi.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Für Fotografen und digitale Künslter, die schon lange drunter leiden dass ihre Bilder einfach kopiert und ohne Gegenleistung einfach auf Seiten durchaus großer Webportale genutzt werden und dann mit Mühe und Aufwand diesen Missbrauch ihrer kreativen Leistung bekämpfen bzw. die Leistung einklagen müssen wäre das z.B. buchstäblich Geld wert, wenn sie ihre Fotos bzw. Grafiken als NFTs rausbringen.


Zudem gibt es auch Royalties, also eine Art Rückverfolgung zum originalen Creator. Das heißt, immer wenn der Gegenstand weiter verkauft wird, bekommt der Künstler einen sehr geringen Anteil. Das soll dann dafür sorgen, dass wenn Preise plötzlich durch die Decke gehen, der Urheber auch davon profitiert (Finde ich erstmal ganz cool), aber lässt sich in der Gamingindustrie dann auch dazu nutzen, dass der Entwickler eben auch immer etwas bekommt (wobei das auch nicht unbedingt negativ sein muss, ist ja bei Ebay und Amazon das gleiche).


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Toll, dann hast du jetzt keine RealLife Rolex, sondern eine ingame Rolex.
> 
> Und genauso wie bei der RealLife Rolex ist meine Meinung dazu: Und? Seit die Zeit über Funk/Internet automatisch aktualisiert wird, zeigt eine Billig Uhr genauso die richtige Zeit an.
> 
> ...


Es ja geht nicht darum, wie toll für dich oder mich eine echte oder digitale Rolex ist, sondern schlicht um die Verschiebung von Werten ins Digitale. Künftig werden halt immer mehr Dinge im in der digitalen Welt einen hohen "Wert" haben.

Und ob in einem künftigen Metaverse besonders mächtige Waffen mit Geld gehandelt werden, wird wohl eine Entscheidung der Publisher sein, inwiefern man Dinge von einem Spiel in ein Anderes tragen kann und wie sie dort genutzt werden können. Vermutlich werden sich auch nie alle Publisher zu einem komplett verbundenen Metaverse zusammenraufen, mit einheitlichen Regeln u. einer für alle Spiele zulässigen erspielbaren/käuflichen Einheitswährung.


----------



## khaalan (30. Oktober 2021)

**glaskugel** auspack...

wir spieler/kunden sollen dem thema erst man nähergebracht werden. ziel ist es irgendwann, den eigenen rechner für ubisoft und co freizugeben, um zum beispiel ingameitems zu erhalten und dafür gibt man einen teil seiner rechenleistung zum schürfen her. wir kriegen dann z.B. eine lootbox, wo die chance auf ein epic 5% höher, dafür muss der rechner nur 24 stunden minen.

**glaskugel wieder einpack**


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Bei NFTs halt nicht mehr. Du könntest zwar den GLEICHEN digitalen Gegenstand haben, aber nicht DENSELBEN.
> 
> Für Fotografen und digitale Künslter, die schon lange drunter leiden dass ihre Bilder einfach kopiert und ohne Gegenleistung einfach auf Seiten durchaus großer Webportale genutzt werden und dann mit Mühe und Aufwand diesen Missbrauch ihrer kreativen Leistung bekämpfen bzw. die Leistung einklagen müssen wäre das z.B. buchstäblich Geld wert, wenn sie ihre Fotos bzw. Grafiken als NFTs rausbringen.
> 
> Da muss es ja nicht gleich um Riesen-Beträge gehen, aber wer bestimmte Artworks als NFTs "minted", kann dann bestimmt einfacher nachweisen wenn sein Produkt ohne Rückfrage und Bezahlung irgendwo verwendet wird.


Also doch eine Rechte und Lizenzen Sache.
In dem Fall macht das ja auch durchaus Sinn wenn man so genau den Urheber eines Werkes bestimmen kann.
Aber das Sammeln von digitalen Daten? Weiß nicht. Macht für mich absolut kein Sinn. Scheinbar denke ich da noch zu analog. 



Toni schrieb:


> Von den Firmen, die ein Verkaufsinteresse an NFTs haben, wird oft der Vergleich zu Ingame-Skins gezogen. Dann gäbe es einen Skin eben nicht beliebig oft, sondern nur... 5000 Mal. Und wenn er ausverkauft ist, bekommst du ihn nur noch, wenn ihn jemand verkauft. Das digitale Äquivalent zu einer CE quasi.


Naja. Ich kann jetzt schon nicht nachvollziehen warum Leute für solchen Ingamekram Geld ausgeben. Da gehöre ich wohl einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe für sowas.
Das klingt für mich halt nach einem Versuch noch mehr Geld aus sowas rauszuquetschen indem man etwas limitiert und das interesse dadurch steigert. 
Zudem sehe ich da die Gefahr für Spieler (vorallem jüngere) die sich dann wieder ausgegrenzt fühlen oder gemobbt werden weil sie sich in Onlinespiel XY nicht das tolle limitierte Skin kaufen können.


----------



## oldmichl (30. Oktober 2021)

khaalan schrieb:


> **glaskugel** auspack...
> 
> wir spieler/kunden sollen dem thema erst man nähergebracht werden. ziel ist es irgendwann, den eigenen rechner für ubisoft und co freizugeben, um zum beispiel ingameitems zu erhalten und dafür gibt man einen teil seiner rechenleistung zum schürfen her. wir kriegen dann z.B. eine lootbox, wo die chance auf ein epic 5% höher, dafür muss der rechner nur 24 stunden minen.
> 
> **glaskugel wieder einpack**



Ok, du hast das total falsch verstanden. Zum einen mined dein Rechner nicht für NFTs und zum anderen geht der Weg sowieso immer weiter von PoW weg, auf PoS hin, was wiederum sinnlos wäre dies auf einen anderen Rechner auszuführen.
Ist jetzt nicht gerade der beste Vergleich, aber auf die Schnelle fällt mir nichts anderes ein:

Mining = Benzin fürs Auto
Blockchain = Auto
NFTs = die Mitfahrenden Personen (oder Gegenstände)

Jahaa, ist wie gesagt nicht der beste Vergleich.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Es ja geht nicht darum, wie toll für dich oder mich eine echte oder digitale Rolex ist,


Und ich dachte, es geht in Threads, die mit 
"Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu _%thema_ gefragt."
anfangen, darum, meine Meinung zum Thema zu schreiben.
Komisch.


Schalkmund schrieb:


> sondern schlicht um die Verschiebung von Werten ins Digitale. Künftig werden halt immer mehr Dinge im in der digitalen Welt einen hohen "Wert" haben.


Die genauso wie im echten Leben nur für Sammler oder Protzer einen reelen Wert haben.

Der Rest denkt sich bei Shopmounts genauso wie bei Rolex:
"Na wenn die meinen, Geld für sowas ausgeben zu müssen ..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schalkmund schrieb:


> Vermutlich werden sich auch nie alle Publisher zu einem komplett verbundenen Metaverse zusammenraufen, mit einheitlichen Regeln u. einer für alle Spiele zulässigen erspielbaren/käuflichen Einheitswährung.


Wir haben doch schon eine "Einheitswährung", nämlich RealLife™ Geld.


----------



## RoteRosen (30. Oktober 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Schau.. da hat einer die Potentiale gesehen.
> 
> Ob es was wird ist ne andere Frage aber ja, das dürfte der Grundgedanke sein.
> 
> ...





fud1974 schrieb:


> Weil die Blockchain halt nirgendwo zentral alleine liegt. Sondern auf ganz vielen Devices.  Du kannst dir ziemlich
> einfach übrigens alle bisherigen Transaktionen der Bitcoin-Blockchain mit einem "Fullnode" zu Hause hinlegen, ist etwa so groß wie ein kompaktes NAS... aber deswegen kannst du halt nicht irgendwas dran manipulieren oder verfälschen, obwohl du alles auf der Platte hast.
> 
> Deswegen ist die Blockchain auch für ID Zwecke interessant, man hätte keinen EINEN angreifbaren Server bzw. Server struktur mehr, sondern die ID wäre "in der Blockchain", und die könntest du dann nur fälschen wenn du quasi die "Mehrheit" an Computing-Power gewinnst... was schwierig wird wenn man sich bei Bitcoin z.B. anschaut was da weltweit zusammenkommt.
> ...


Also per Definition geht es dabei also um eine künstliche Verknappung, ergo das Gegenteil von dem was "Sozial" bedeutet.
Ziel der Sache ist also am Ende wieder, dass einige wenige sich alles unter die Finger reißen und billige Arbeitskräfte das für die tun. und die doofen sind hier die Gamer, welche über Jahre hinweg erst einmal süchtig gemacht wurden.

Naja soll mir Recht sein wenn die Leute so doof sind und auf den Zug aufspringen, ich kann davon finanziell nur profitieren.


----------



## Weissbier242 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hjorgar schrieb:


> Danke sehr für das Anpassen des Artikels!
> 
> Halte gar nichts davon, weil Kryptowährungen viel zu viel Energie kosten und ich dem ganzen System absolut nicht vertraue.


Sorry da unterliegst du einem Denkfehler. NFT und diese Art von System beruht nicht wie Bitcoin auf Proof of Work sondern auf proof of stake, da ist nichts mit viel Energie verbrauchen. Nachteil ist halt das es nicht so dezentral wie beim Bitcoin abgeht, also weniger Sicherheit bietet. Den die viele Energie beim Bitcoin macht es ja zum sichersten Netzwerk auf dem Planeten, halt mit dem unschönen Nebeneffekt des hohen Stromverbrauchs.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2021)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Sorry da unterliegst du einem Denkfehler. NFT und diese Art von System beruht nicht wie Bitcoin auf Proof of Work sondern auf proof of stake, da ist nichts mit viel Energie verbrauchen. Nachteil ist halt das es nicht so dezentral wie beim Bitcoin abgeht, also weniger Sicherheit bietet.


Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern?


----------



## Weissbier242 (30. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erläutern?











						Proof of Work und Proof of Stake erklärt
					

Im Gegensatz zur Proof of Work-Methode wird bei Proof of Stake die Kryptowährung nicht durch komplizierte Rechenaufgaben geschaffen ✔ Blockchain-Protokolle




					blockchainwelt.de


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Oktober 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die genauso wie im echten Leben nur für Sammler oder Protzer einen reelen Wert haben.


So lange es Leute gibt die dafür bereit sind den Preis zu zahlen hat es doch den Wert... verstehe das Problem nicht?
Natürlich kann sich der Wert von Dingen immer ändern, wenn alle Staaten ihre Gold-Reserven auf den Markt werfen würden wäre es auch nicht mehr so viel Wert. Aber so lange das nicht passiert hat es eben einen hohen Wert.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon eine "Einheitswährung", nämlich RealLife™ Geld.


Und  wie viel RealLife Geld erhältst du für jede gewonnene Runde bei Street Fighter oder Hearthstone oder sonstigen online Spielen bei denen du dir Inhalten kaufen kannst? 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Publisher irgendwann man für erledigte Dailys harte Euros rausrücken, in einem Metaverse wird es mit Sicherheit wieder eine zuerspielende/käufliche Währung geben, die den Publishern im Grunde nichts kostet


----------



## CooleWampe (31. Oktober 2021)

Macht mir Ubisoft schon wieder unsympatischer...
Kryptowährungen als Chance zu sehen, heißt im Klartext irgendwer wird spielen oder spielen lassen um Geld zu generieren - ist der gleiche Mist wie mit dem Schürfen.
In Kurz "Energie lediglich verbrauchen um Geld zu generieren, ohne jeglichen anderen Mehrwert" - ekelig.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich finde es zunächst mal gut, dass sich STEAM aus der Nummer heraushält. Der Grund dafür ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Wenn sie dann evtl. auch noch die zig Müllspiele entfernen, macht zumindest mir, das digitale Shoppen, sicher auch wieder etwas mehr Freude


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Oktober 2021)

CooleWampe schrieb:


> Kryptowährungen als Chance zu sehen, heißt im Klartext irgendwer wird spielen oder spielen lassen um Geld zu generieren - ist der gleiche Mist wie mit dem Schürfen.


Gab es da mal nicht irgendwas mit Chinafarmern? Leute, die den ganzen Tag nur daddeln, um virtuelles Gold zu farmen? Ist ja im Endeffekt das gleiche Prinzip und hat mich gerade daran erinnert.


----------



## oldmichl (1. November 2021)

Wir verbrauchen ständig Energie um Geld zu verdienen. Bei den meisten Sachen ist dies ganz ok (oder es wird gar nicht darüber nachgedacht). Bei Kryptos/NFTs/PtE ist das natürlich total unakzeptabel...


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Wir verbrauchen ständig Energie um Geld zu verdienen. Bei den meisten Sachen ist dies ganz ok (oder es wird gar nicht darüber nachgedacht). Bei Kryptos/NFTs/PtE ist das natürlich total unakzeptabel...


Das Problem ist daß der Stromaufwand für die Kryptoschürfung mittlerweile unverhältnismäßig hoch ist. Von daher ist es nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## oldmichl (1. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Problem ist daß der Stromaufwand für die Kryptoschürfung mittlerweile unverhältnismäßig hoch ist. Von daher ist es nicht akzeptabel.


Nee, das Problem ist, dass der Stromaufwand für BITCOIN unverhälnismäßig hoch ist. Auch für Ethereum, aber die ändern es im Sommer 22. Viele andere Altcoins kann man gar nicht minen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2021)

Bitcoin ist von den ganzen Kryptos aber auch die Leitwährung. Die kleineren sind maximal Mitläufer. Das ist das Problem. Der Großteil kennt vielleicht gerade mal noch zusätzlich Eutherium. Danach hört es auch schon auf.

Und ich sehe in den Bitcoins auch eine riesengroße Gefahr. Es ist eine Währung wie Bargeld. Und zu viel Geld im Umlauf heizt die Inflation an. Dabei dürfte es beim aktuellen Stand des Bitcoin als regulär anerkannte Währung egal sein ob das Geld physisch oder nur virtuell vorhanden ist. Aber ich sehe uns hier auf eine neue Inflationswelle zutreiben die der Bitcoin noch beschleunigt und verschärft.


----------



## oldmichl (1. November 2021)

Es ist wohl eher anders herum, dass Bitcoin (Kryptos) ein (limitierter) Wertspeicher ist, während die FIAT Währung - allen voran Dollar, aber auch Euro - wie blöd gedruckt wird, da unendlich produzierbar. DAS heizt die Inflation an...


----------



## MichaelG (1. November 2021)

Es kommt aber zu dem eh schon in Massen gedruckten Geld on top und sorgt für noch mehr Kohle. Bei der aktuellen Entwicklung sehe ich eine riesige Gefahr zur Inflation. Nicht nur normal sondern Hyper-Inflation.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. November 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Gab es da mal nicht irgendwas mit Chinafarmern? Leute, die den ganzen Tag nur daddeln, um virtuelles Gold zu farmen? Ist ja im Endeffekt das gleiche Prinzip und hat mich gerade daran erinnert.


Ja, hatte ich doch auch schon in Post #23 geschrieben.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. November 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich doch auch schon in Post #23 geschrieben.


Das hab ich nicht gelesen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2021)

Nein, danke. Mir geht heute schon der Mikrotransaktionsmist auf den Sack. Ich brauch kein Teleshopping zocken. Am besten noch mit Ticker "Hansi hat auf Rosis erstellte Socken geboten, willst du mitbieten?"
Lasst doch am Besten gleich das Spiel weg und macht nur noch ein Online-Shop, das wäre wenigstens ehrlich.


----------



## xaan (2. November 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Wir verbrauchen ständig Energie um Geld zu verdienen. Bei den meisten Sachen ist dies ganz ok (oder es wird gar nicht darüber nachgedacht). Bei Kryptos/NFTs/PtE ist das natürlich total unakzeptabel...



Der Energieverbrauch ist akzeptabel, wenn ihm eine echte Wertschöpfung gegenüber steht. Bei der "Herstellung" von Bitcoin wird die Energie leider nur verschwendet.


----------



## oldmichl (3. November 2021)

Unsinnig hier darüber zu diskutieren. Man will an die Sache "Krypto" nicht unvereingenommen herangehen (wollte ich auch lange nicht, weil ich dachte die Coins sind nur des Handels Willen existent - was aber bei weitem nicht so ist).
Hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, dass seines Gleichen sucht. 
Leider weiß ich nicht wie viel Strom die Zocker oder auch die Serienjunkies weltweit verbrauchen - für was eigentlich? Ach, es wird ja durch den Spaß gerechtfertigt. Mir macht zocken auch Spaß. Mir machts aber auch Spaß, wenn mein PC ETH und XCH verdient. Wohl ein ziemlich dünnes Argument. 

Das Smart Contracts ein enormes Potential haben, äh ja, die meisten Hater hier werden jetzt googeln was es damit auf sich hat. Das immer mehr Banken Verträge mit Ripple (NICHT minebar und der Konzern hat schon einiges für die Umwelt getan) machen, will man nicht sehen, oder weiß man einfach nicht. 

Ich vermute es ist so wie mit den meisten Sachen: kenn ich nicht, will ich nicht, hab latent Angst davor. Aber sich damit beschäftigen will man auch nicht, es wird verdrängt und gehatet. Ich sag euch mal was um EURET Willen: befasst euch damit mal ein wenig. Keiner muss deswegen minen oder investieren, aber geht mal ein wenig neutraler an die Sache ran. Sonst könnte es sein, dass ihr in ein paar Jahren davon überrollt werdet. Die andere Sache ist natürlich das gehate wegen den Graka-Preisen. Nungut, hier mag man geteilter Meinung sein, ich persönlich glaube, dass die Miner in einem geringeren Umfang Schuld daran haben als uns vorgegaukelt wird. Allerdings haben sie sicherlich auch einen Anteil an der Verteuerung zu verantworten. Was wahrscheinlich den meisten - aber sicher nicht allen - bekannt ist: Bitcoin wird in der jetzigen Zeit kein vernünftiger Mensch mit GPUs minen. Die meisten werden Ether minen, was im Juni 22 aber abgeschaltet wird (wenn es zu keiner Verschiebung kommt). Bin gespannt, ob die GPU-Preise dann so "wahnsinnig" stürzen. (Und was mich zum Launch der RTX 3K Gen schon gewundert hat: bei der 2000er Gen hat Grün wie blöd hingelangt, wie kundenfreundlich dann die fast doppelte Leistung zum halben Preis anzubieten...den nur ganz, ganz wenige ergattern konnten...könnte einem etwas spanisch vorkommen. Interessiert niemanden. Macht sich niemand Gedanken darüber. Die Miner sind Schuld. Punkt.)

Übrigens bin ich auch nicht so der Fan vom Bitcoin. Hab auch keine. Ich empfinde ihn mit seinem Dasein als Wertspeicher einfach nicht nützlich genug - im Gegensatz zu Ethereum, Iota, Ripple oder Cardano. Und das von den über 10K Kryptowährungen 99% Schrott sind, bestreite ich auch nicht. Aber manche empfinde ich eben als sinnvoll.

Ich persönlich mag keine Handys, Tablets und Laptops. Lange wehrte ich mich auch dagegen. Ich konnte die Augen davor verschließen, aber da sind die Teile trotzdem. Ein Diensttablett muss ich sogar hin und wieder für meinen Beruf verwenden - gefällt mir auch nicht. Nur so zum nachdenken...


----------



## Toni (4. November 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Unsinnig hier darüber zu diskutieren. Man will an die Sache "Krypto" nicht unvereingenommen herangehen (wollte ich auch lange nicht, weil ich dachte die Coins sind nur des Handels Willen existent - was aber bei weitem nicht so ist).
> Hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, dass seines Gleichen sucht.
> Leider weiß ich nicht wie viel Strom die Zocker oder auch die Serienjunkies weltweit verbrauchen - für was eigentlich? Ach, es wird ja durch den Spaß gerechtfertigt. Mir macht zocken auch Spaß. Mir machts aber auch Spaß, wenn mein PC ETH und XCH verdient. Wohl ein ziemlich dünnes Argument.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, dieses sich dagegen stellen geht nicht spezifisch gegen Kryptowähren (zumindest bei den meisten), sondern die Einbindung in Videospiele und die damit (nicht unbegründete) einhergehende Angst, dass diese Spiele in Zukunft nur noch Play to Earn sind. Davon will man eben nicht überrollt werden, sondern auch seine Spiele haben, in denen man einmal Geld ausgibt und einfach nur spielt, ohne den Konkurrenz oder Gewinndruck von Geldverdienen zu spüren. Ich finde das Thema persönlich aber sehr spannend!


----------



## xaan (5. November 2021)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Hier wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, dass seines Gleichen sucht.
> Leider weiß ich nicht wie viel Strom die Zocker oder auch die Serienjunkies weltweit verbrauchen - für was eigentlich?



Das Messen mit zweierlei Maß ist absolut gerechtfertigt, denn es gibt erhebliche Unterschiede. Das fängt schon damit an, dass bei Videospielen der Spielspaß nicht mit der Anzahl der Grafikkarten und Menge des Stromverbrauchs unendlich nach oben skaliert. Irgendwann erreichst du einen Punkt an dem mehr Hardware nicht mehr bringt.

Diese Grenze existiert beim Kryptomining nicht. Schlimmer noch, da die Miner bei diversen Währungen in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander stehen wird ein Hardware-Wettrüsten ausgelöst. Denn wer die größte Miningfarm hat, bekommt den größten Anteil am gesamten Kuchen. Da wird wertvolle Hardware und wertvolle Energie für etwas verbrannt, was am Ende die selbe Funktion erfüllt wie Fiat-Geld.

Kryptowährung ist eine Lösung auf der Suche nach einem Problem.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. November 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das fängt schon damit an, dass bei Videospielen der Spielspaß nicht mit der Anzahl der Grafikkarten und Menge des Stromverbrauchs unendlich nach oben skaliert. Irgendwann erreichst du einen Punkt an dem mehr Hardware nicht mehr bringt.


Wobei sich die Spielefirmen scheinbar auch immer weniger trauen Einstellungen einzubauen die man erst mit "noch bessere Systeme" erreichen kann.
Wenn ich mich da z.B. an Outcast oder Everquest2 zurückerinnere ... da waren meine nicht sonderlich sparsamen Systeme eher "Mittelfeld".

Allerdings kann ich es auch nachvollziehen, es wurden keine Guten Erfahrungen mit Spielern gemacht die von einem durchschnittlichen System erwartet haben das sie die Top Leistung abrufen können wie zuletzt bei CP2077.
Von zerkratzten Egos bezüglich der Leistungsfähigkeit der LastGen Konsolen wollen wir da erst gar nicht anfangen. 🙄


----------



## Weissbier242 (7. November 2021)

Klar, Strom ist beim Bitcoin ein Thema. Aber die Leute blenden völlig aus, das der hohe Verbrauch halt auch Schutz bietet. Diese viele Energie bewirkt halt die Sicherheit des Netzes. Es ist ja Quasi unhackbar, dezentral und kein einzelner hat die Kontrolle. Proof of stake hat halt immer das Problem das es nicht dezentral ist. Daher Investieren Leute mit sehr viel Geld gerade in Zeiten der Inflation Ihr Geld nur in Bitcoin und nicht in 99% der anderen Coins. Proof of work hat immer das Problem nicht dezentral zu sein, daher wieder angreifbar. Es wird beim Bitcoin eh schon das meiste aus Erneuerbaren gezogen , oder überschüssigen Energien, so extrem wie das immer Dargestellt wird ist das auch nicht. 

Behaupte mal 4k und vor allem 8K Unsinn verbraucht mehr Strom, aber das ist dann egal? Da ist dann keiner Bereit zu verzichten. BTW verbraucht unser Finanzsystem grob das 8fache an Strom.

Aber ist halt Typisch. Statt dafür zu Sorgen das einfach genug Strom da ist und speziell hier in Deutschland nicht die Erneuerbaren zu blockieren wo es nur geht, sucht man andere Schuldige, um vor dem eigenen versagen abzulenken. Ich darf mir hier nicht mal zwei Solarpannels an den Balkon machen wo ich 35% an Strom Im Jahr ziehen kann. Unfassbar! Aber die ersten Gerichtsurteile kippen diesen Unsinn langsam.


----------

